# Keylogger for Linux OS



## newlife94 (Aug 11, 2011)

So my H is going to be taking a laptop with him when he goes away for business and it has Linux OS- will be using it for "work" stuff. 
I want to know if there is a keylogger I can put on it?!?!?! 

I want to trust him, I know I need to at this stage in our R- but I have to verify for my own sanity after all the damage that was done.

Anyone familiar with a good quality program?


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Just an FYI (as I recently stated in another thread), a keylogger placed on someone's "work" related computer can be grounds for legal actions on grounds of privacy and security breaches.

Hopefully if you are in R, he has given you transparency and the keylogger is not needed. If he places it on there, then he knows how to defeat it, ad if you place it on there, then it could be a security and privacy breach and could cause lots of issues within the R.


----------



## newlife94 (Aug 11, 2011)

Squeakr said:


> Just an FYI (as I recently stated in another thread), a keylogger placed on someone's "work" related computer can be grounds for legal actions on grounds of privacy and security breaches.
> 
> Hopefully if you are in R, he has given you transparency and the keylogger is not needed. If he places it on there, then he knows how to defeat it, ad if you place it on there, then it could be a security and privacy breach and could cause lots of issues within the R.


Sorry, should have clarified... it is NOT his work computer- he is going to be using it to work on to mess with computer programs for a school he will be attending. It is our personal laptop... just use it for travel and when he goes away for temporary duty somewhere.

I know all about messing with Gov. computers and property and would never go that route.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

newlife94 said:


> Sorry, should have clarified... it is NOT his work computer- he is going to be using it to work on to mess with computer programs for a school he will be attending. It is our personal laptop... just use it for travel and when he goes away for temporary duty somewhere.
> 
> I know all about messing with Gov. computers and property and would never go that route.


Good to know. I feel like Debbie Downer bringing these things up, but it is not just Gov property that is at risk, if it is in anyway associated with work and he is authorized to use his personal property, if he uses it to access work then it can be crossing the line legally to keylog that device (be it phone, computer, etc). This actually holds true for any work civilian or Gov. It is a fine line and one that is not easily defined as of yet (the courts are constantly changing the way they view these actions).


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

newlife94 said:


> So my H is going to be taking a laptop with him when he goes away for business and it has Linux OS- will be using it for "work" stuff.
> I want to know if there is a keylogger I can put on it?!?!?!
> 
> I want to trust him, I know I need to at this stage in our R- but I have to verify for my own sanity after all the damage that was done.
> ...


I know Aobo Mac keylogger for Mac OS, but I never heard of a keylogger for Linux.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Afra said:


> I know Aobo Mac keylogger for Mac OS, but I never heard of a keylogger for Linux.


I don't think they make one for Linux.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

wiigirl said:


> I don't think they make one for Linux.


Google tells me they do!

logkeys - a GNU/Linux keylogger that works! - Google Project Hosting
Keylogger For Linux ~ Just Hack It Now
LKL Linux KeyLogger | Free System Administration software downloads at SourceForge.net


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

What distro of linux?


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Google tells me they do!
> 
> logkeys - a GNU/Linux keylogger that works! - Google Project Hosting
> Keylogger For Linux ~ Just Hack It Now
> LKL Linux KeyLogger | Free System Administration software downloads at SourceForge.net


:lol:

None of those are a package, they're all source. There's no way she is going to know how to install them.


----------



## newlife94 (Aug 11, 2011)

BrockLanders said:


> :lol:
> 
> None of those are a package, they're all source. There's no way she is going to know how to install them.


You'd be surprised what I know how to do. I like for my H to think I don't know what I am doing... it gives me the ultimate advantage. It may take me some time, but I can figure it out. I just thought I would ask some experts if they could point me in the right direction.
He was in Iraq and I was half way around the world. I found out about his 2 secret accounts.... without access to his computer and without being in his presence. I think I am pretty qualified.  Even he was impressed with how I got my information (resources I have yet to reveal) and the amount of detail I have. I think I need to be a professional investigator. May just be my next career.
And the only thing he is using the computer for is his personal use. When I say for work.... I know where that line is, I work for the gov too.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

newlife94 said:


> You'd be surprised what I know how to do. I like for my H to think I don't know what I am doing... it gives me the ultimate advantage. It may take me some time, but I can figure it out. I just thought I would ask some experts if they could point me in the right direction.
> He was in Iraq and I was half way around the world. I found out about his 2 secret accounts.... without access to his computer and without being in his presence. I think I am pretty qualified.  Even he was impressed with how I got my information (resources I have yet to reveal) and the amount of detail I have. I think I need to be a professional investigator. May just be my next career.
> And the only thing he is using the computer for is his personal use. When I say for work.... I know where that line is, I work for the gov too.


Up or down, let us know what you discover.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

newlife94 said:


> You'd be surprised what I know how to do. I like for my H to think I don't know what I am doing... it gives me the ultimate advantage. It may take me some time, but I can figure it out. I just thought I would ask some experts if they could point me in the right direction.
> He was in Iraq and I was half way around the world. I found out about his 2 secret accounts.... without access to his computer and without being in his presence. I think I am pretty qualified.  Even he was impressed with how I got my information (resources I have yet to reveal) and the amount of detail I have. I think I need to be a professional investigator. May just be my next career.
> And the only thing he is using the computer for is his personal use. When I say for work.... I know where that line is, I work for the gov too.


Do you have root access to his Linux PC?


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

BrockLanders said:


> Do you have root access to his Linux PC?


Because you are going to need it to install a keylogger. If you have root access, we can help.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

ing said:


> Because you are going to need it to install a keylogger. If you have root access, we can help.


Not necessarily. She could reset the root password by booting into single user mode. Of course the husband would eventually learn that the root password had changed, but she could get in. It's even possible he uses another super user login to perform admin tasks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

There are a lot of open source keyloggers out there for linux OS. What kind of distribution do you have?


----------

